# Fullers Earthworks - Status Report



## Zotez (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi guys just a quick one, I was down at Fullers Earth & we straight away saw a few diggers, a transit and a big Scania aswell as lots of Heras Fencing.

We spoke to some people in there who said they had been there less than a week so its very recent. Unfortunately my cameras packed up so I didnt get any pics of the diggers but maybe one of the people I met do.

On a lighter note, it was very nice seeing Mr Bones and King Al there! As was seeing the bloke with the same camera as me but his name escapes me.


----------



## mr_bones (Feb 20, 2011)

Good to meet you Zotez, the guy with the same camera as you was LiamCH.

You are fortunate to have left when you did, a group of chavs arrived about half an hour later and decided it would be a good idea to play with the fire extinguishers on the JCB. Unfortunately I don't have any pictures yet as I was shooting film.


----------



## Zotez (Feb 20, 2011)

Thats a shame - glad I got out then becuase I wouldnt have wanted a confrontation. I do however plan to spend a whole day there somewhen (on a sunday!) Climbing all the different ladders and steps so I really can see the whole site.


----------



## Zotez (Feb 20, 2011)

Sorry to double post but I managed to get this pic whilst I was there:






Will post a report with my others + the story from the day.


----------



## mookster (Feb 20, 2011)

It's sad to see stuff like that here, I was planning another final trip there myself at the beginning of next month so will have to see how this goes, whether it really is the beginning of the end for Fullers


----------

